# First Firing of My Custom Covert II



## CobraFast1 (Feb 28, 2009)

I just fired my Kimber Custom Covert II for the first time today and it worked flawlessly. What a great weapon. The only problem I had was seeing the laser point at 20 yards.

With the bright Florida sun and no clouds, it is just too faint to see on a target. I'm a bit dissappointed but understand the dynamics of it. When a cloud would come by, I could barely see it, just faintly. It's more of a darker lighting site, I guess.

But the iron sites are right on. I was really impressed. Great feel. Not much kick. I shot 180 rounds throught it. All 230 grain; 50 Wolf, 50 Blazer, 50 PMC, 25 Winchester Q4170 White Box and 5 PowRBall 230 grain w/Polymer tip.

It performed great and I'm not dissapointed at all. I love this gun. Pricey, but worth every penny, in my book. :smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a Crimson Custom Carry II and the laser is almost impossible to see outdoors. It's great when I go to the indoor range, but like you said it's hard to see outside. I have noticed one thing, when I shoot outside the laser lens gets dirty and the laser looses it's sharpness and needs cleaning, not so much if shooting indoors.


----------



## CobraFast1 (Feb 28, 2009)

cruzthepug said:


> I have a Crimson Custom Carry II and the laser is almost impossible to outdoors. It's great when I go to the indoor range, but like you said it's hard to see outside. I have noticed one thing, when I shoot outside the laser lens gets dirty and the laser looses it's sharpness and needs cleaning, not so much if shooting indoors.


I can only think that the reason is that indoors; there is ventilation that pulls the smoke, GSR and air away from the shooter/gun toward the A/C return air duct. Where outdoors, with no wind, there it stays all round the gun and shooter and gets collected there.

When I got done, my hands were covered with GSR today. I would have loved to have had Emily Proctor from CSI Miami come to examine me. LOL When I washed my hands, there was lots of grey GSR in the sink when I rinsed the soap off my hands.

I love this gun.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

CobraFast1 said:


> I can only think that the reason is that indoors; there is ventilation that pulls the smoke, GSR and air away from the shooter/gun toward the A/C return air duct. Where outdoors, with no wind, there it stays all round the gun and shooter and gets collected there.


I think your exactly right


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

It's rare to be able to see a laser sight in sun light! they are made for indoor and low light conditions when you wouldn't be able to see the sights as well or at all.


----------

